# Nat'l Bell Curve for E/M Services - IM



## cs72410 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to find information on the Nat'l Bell Curve for E & M Services, for Internal Medicine.  I have a physician that would like a report on the last 6 months of 2009, to compare to what his office visits were.  I have looked on the CMS website (which is cumbersome at best!), and I have tried other areas, with no luck.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks 

Cheryl


----------



## j.berkshire (Feb 9, 2010)

CMS has the E&M data by specialty for calendar year 2008 here: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MedicareFeeforSvcPartsAB/Downloads/EMSpecialty08.pdf?agree=yes&next=Accept


----------



## cs72410 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Nat'l Bell Curve...*

Thanks, Jen...I will see if this info will satisfy the physician's request!  I was starting to run out of places to look!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 9, 2010)

The data is from 2007 but take a look at Don's 2007 *Bell Curves *for Internal Med...

http://www.donself.com/


----------

